# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  [Help]Vấn đề về feedrate của Mach3 bị delay sau mỗi dòng lệnh

## sooley1995

Các bác trên diễn đàn cho em hỏi .Em đang làm máy laser .Em xuất đoạn code như thế này 
G21
F2000
M03 S0.0000
F300.0
G01 X 0 Y0
M03 S255
G01 X 168.4 Y0
G01 X 168.4 Y140.6
G01 X 0 Y140.6
G01 X 0 Y0
M03 S0.0000
G01 X 0 Y0
F2000
G01 X0 Y0 S0.0000
M03
X0 Y0 S0.0000
X0.2 Y0 S0.0000
X0.4 Y0 S0.0000
X0.6 Y0 S0.0000
X0.8 Y0 S0.0000
X1 Y0 S0.0000
X1.2 Y0 S0.0000
X1.4 Y0 S0.0000
X1.6 Y0 S0.0000
X1.8 Y0 S0.0000
X2 Y0 S0.0000
X2.2 Y0 S0.0000
X2.4 Y0 S0.0000
X2.6 Y0 S0.0000
X2.8 Y0 S0.0000
X3 Y0 S0.0000
nhưng sau mỗi dòng lệnh nó lại bị delay một lúc dẫn đến tốc độ của máy chậm đi rất nhiều tốc độ chỉ bằng khoảng 1/10 so  với feedrate 
Ngoài ra em để thế này cũng bị dính lỗi này
G21
F4000
G01 F1524.0000
G01 S0
G61
F300.0
G01 X 0 Y0
M03
G1 S180
G01 S255
G01 X 76.6 Y0
G01 X 76.6 Y43
G01 X 0 Y43
G01 X 0 Y0
G01 S0
G01 X 0 Y0
G64
F4000
G01 X0 Y0
G01 S180
G01 F1524.0000
X0 Y0 F776.4400
X0.2 Y0 F776.4400
X0.4 Y0 F776.4400
X0.6 Y0 F781.4200
X0.8 Y0 F781.4200
X1 Y0 F766.4800
X1.2 Y0 F741.5800
X1.4 Y0 F716.6800
X1.6 Y0 F716.6800
X1.8 Y0 F696.7600
X2 Y0 F686.8000
X2.2 Y0 F686.8000
X2.4 Y0 F681.8200
X2.6 Y0 F666.8700
X2.8 Y0 F666.8700
X3 Y0 F688.6900
Mọi người ai biết giúp em với

----------

